# Southern Iowa 145 acre farm with home



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

My parents have their place up for sale in south-central Iowa for $380,000.00. It is 145 acres, some of which is in CRP. It also includes 2 stocked ponds, deer & pheasant hunting. It has beautiful views. Nice ranch-style home has 3 bedrooms and 1 bath on the main level, two bedrooms and bath on the lower level. Pole shed, detached 2.5 car garage, above-ground pool with nice decks.

The realtor forgot to include photos of the outside of the house and garage. I'm sure you can email her for additional photos.

http://rathbunmls.rapmls.com/scripts/mgrqispi.dll?APPNAME=Iast&PRGNAME=MLSPropertyDetail&ARGUMENTS=-N758965707,-N176085,-N,-A,-N12161605


----------



## Rose (Dec 30, 2010)

very nice.

you know, if this was a listing for a place in canada, it would easily be 700,000 or more. places are so cheap in the states!


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you, Rose. It will be sad when Mom & Dad no longer live there. We've had a lot of fun times on the farm.

I want to add that there is a storm shelter or bunker off the basement. I thought maybe some of the folks from S & EP might be interested in that. It is an underground room built into the basement near the outside entrance to the basement. It is about 8 feet high and maybe 6 x 8 or 8 x 10. There are shelves on one wall. My folks use it to store foods and beverages as it is quite a bit cooler in there than in the basement. I don't think it is mentioned in the listing.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Any idea how much is tillable, No barn?


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Any idea how much is tillable, No barn?


I will post again when I find out about the tillable acreage. There is a 36' x 24' pole barn: there is a photo of it in the listing photos.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, I looked it up 15 acres in hay and 72 in crp, rest must be pasture. To bad there isn`t a big ole barn, my farm has got to have a barn. Does have wonderful veiw, any Amish nearby? > Thanks Marc


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Sorry, I looked it up 15 acres in hay and 72 in crp, rest must be pasture. To bad there isn`t a big ole barn, my farm has got to have a barn. Does have wonderful veiw, any Amish nearby? > Thanks Marc


Hi Marc,

This property has beautiful views in almost everywhere you look.

There are Amish and Mennonites in southern Iowa. There was an article in the local paper that some Amish are trying to get the proper zoning to put up a store outside of Albia, the county seat.

I took some photos this morning of the house and garage, also of the ponds. I will post them later when I get a chance to upload them.

Thanks,
HM


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Front of house










Back of house and garage (notice the red basement entryway)










Underground Bunker or Storm Shelter, Dimensions are 4'9" wide, 7'6" deep, 6'4" high


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Here are some photos of the north pond


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Here are photos of the corner pond



















This is the other side of the corner pond


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is a big buck that was photographed with a game camera last fall on 11/28/10. This photo was taken north of the north pond.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Still for sale....


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Man - move that property next to mine here in SC and I would buy it for the land alone - the house would be just be a bonus.

140 acres next to and around me is supposed to be going up for sale - we'll see what they are going to want for it - if the price is right I'll buy it and downsize the home I'm wanting to build out there.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

This would be PERFECT for me, ....in about 7.5 years. I just hate looking now, why do I do it? (have you tried listing it on ebay?) Used to be you could list a farm for XX ammount for a set fee. I know a guy who sold his farm in TN in 2 sections, and a family from NY bought them both because he didn't want his kids growing up in the city.. Just a thought, it is beautiful. I wish the timing was right..


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

My folks are now interested in selling the home with up to 15 acres surrounding the home. If a buyer only wants that much, my folks will keep the rest....


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I would love it, as we are currently in the market, but out of our price range, and crp land doesn't do us any good, sigh...


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Still for sale. My folks would like to sell the house and some acres and keep the rest if no one wants the whole thing.

http://rathbunmls.rapmls.com/script...GUMENTS=-N145288210,-N176085,-N,-A,-N12505168


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

where were you 4 years ago. sigh, that's a wonderful place.


----------

